# Critique Spanish buckling



## WIFarms (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey guys,

I like this little guy he has a good weight gain and is the right colour but he walks funny on his back end almost like an old cowboy haha what are your opinions is this a mineral deficiency, birth defect or is he trying to figure out how to walk with nuts lol


















. I have a video too but now I can't figure out how to attach it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not good at critiquing but he is cute.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

LOL maybe he's chaf and needs some powder on those nuts. But my pygmy Feta has that squared off butt too and she has no nuts!! Have you felt around them to see if their swollen or has he always walked like a cowboy? I don't know if all pygmy goats are walking barrels with little legs, but mine is! He sure looks healthy!


----------



## WIFarms (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks guys, there is no Spanish breeders really in my area I managed to buy a mom and her two sons with hopes of retaining one of the sons. This guy is growing quite nicely and is in good health other than his swagger


----------

